# how many kittens?



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

do you think little one will have? Due in 3 weeks-ish or just over!

If you get it right you have give a kitten a pedigree name  Dont have a theme yet!

Only had 1 litter before 4 kittens, but 1 sadly passed, so 3 kittens 

My beautiful baby :001_wub:


















*****

New pics! 2 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

she looks massive in the first photo has she had kittens before and how many?


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW she is massive!! Very pretty.
id say 5, 3 girls and 2 boys.
She's about the same size as Crystal. xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well, i am going to say 7:thumbup: but if i win i will have to pass on naming a kitten coz i am still thinking up kc names for the little monkeys i have here actually no i would be honered to name a kitten never done one before lol


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

wow she's massive, id say 5 2 boys 3 girls


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think 4!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

OMG, the thought of being on tenderhooks again for more of TB's furbabies. :thumbup:  :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol sorry!! 

if anyone can think of a nice theme let me know!! x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

have you done a cake theme before


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

nope lol!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> nope lol!!


there you go then
angel cake
strawberry shortcake
french fancie
lemon slice:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> there you go then
> angel cake
> strawberry shortcake
> french fancie
> lemon slice:thumbup:


haha! it has to match them  cant think of a any names till they are born as not sure of colours/patterns!!


----------



## Annie2610 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think she will have 5, all girls


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

4 kits, 3 girls 1 boy


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kiara said:


> WOW she is massive!! Very pretty.
> id say 5, 3 girls and 2 boys.
> She's about the same size as Crystal. xx


ooo!! 



archiebaby said:


> well, i am going to say 7:thumbup: but if i win i will have to pass on naming a kitten coz i am still thinking up kc names for the little monkeys i have here actually no i would be honered to name a kitten never done one before lol


OH MY GOD 7!!!! 



GeordieBabe said:


> wow she's massive, id say 5 2 boys 3 girls


ooo!! lol 



Chez87 said:


> I think 4!


4 wat lol!! 



MaryA said:


> OMG, the thought of being on tenderhooks again for more of TB's furbabies. :thumbup:  :thumbup: :lol:


lol have a guess!!



Annie2610 said:


> I think she will have 5, all girls


ooo she had all boys before!!



Argent said:


> 4 kits, 3 girls 1 boy


ooo another 4 guesser! lol


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

3 boys and a girl!


----------



## Annie2610 (Nov 14, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> ooo she had all boys before!!


oh.....erm well surely she is due a girl (or 5) then???:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> 3 boys and a girl!


lol ooo! 



Annie2610 said:


> oh.....erm well surely she is due a girl (or 5) then???:thumbup:


haha probably!  would be nice!!


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

4 - 2 girls and 2 boys. Just enough to fit in my handbag and run off with because I bet they'll all look lovely :thumbup: x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow she is gorgeous I think 4 3 girls 1 boy. Good luck


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> 4 - 2 girls and 2 boys. Just enough to fit in my handbag and run off with because I bet they'll all look lovely :thumbup: x


haha!!  :lol:



vizzy24 said:


> Wow she is gorgeous I think 4 3 girls 1 boy. Good luck


thanks!!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

What a gorgeous cat! The kittens might be the most irresistible thing in the world!

It just reminded me a little Easter tradition we have at home. 
My grandfather used to get the biggest Easter Egg available and we would guess how many chocolate bonbons there were inside (we would shake the egg to have a 'feel' of how much chockablock it would be inside). The one who get the number right, would have the first pick (and get the best bonbon). Sooo.... to have a guess... can I shake her?? Just a bit??


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

how about a nursery rhyme theme ?

could have like 
Boys

Georgie Porgey
wee willie winkle
Little Boy Blue


Girls
Twinkle Twinkle Little Star
Little Bo-Peep 
Lucy Lockett 


just a thought, daft isnt it


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

TatiLie said:


> What a gorgeous cat! The kittens might be the most irresistible thing in the world!
> 
> It just reminded me a little Easter tradition we have at home.
> My grandfather used to get the biggest Easter Egg available and we would guess how many chocolate bonbons there were inside (we would shake the egg to have a 'feel' of how much chockablock it would be inside). The one who get the number right, would have the first pick (and get the best bonbon). Sooo.... to have a guess... can I shake her?? Just a bit??


hahah that really made me laugh!! :lol: :lol: no shaking..not even a little haha!! just a guess!   



GeordieBabe said:


> how about a nursery rhyme theme ?
> 
> could have like
> Boys
> ...


oooo i really like that actually!!!!!!!!!!!

id i get a solid blue...itll be caramedreams 'little boy blue' thanks geordie!!  and lil bo peep to!!  oh and twinkle twinkle n lil star!!


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> hahah that really made me laugh!! :lol: :lol: no shaking..not even a little haha!! just a guess!
> 
> oooo i really like that actually!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> id i get a solid blue...itll be caramedreams 'little boy blue' thanks geordie!!  and lil bo peep to!!  oh and twinkle twinkle n lil star!!


oh shucks thx hun, glad you like the idea


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> oh shucks thx hun, glad you like the idea


lol its brill! i needed a theme!!  and it reallty suits it!!


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol its brill! i needed a theme!!  and it reallty suits it!!


do i get a kitty now for guessing the name


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I think she will have 6 this time!
Good luck!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

PennyH said:


> I think she will have 6 this time!
> Good luck!!!!


6 what!!! need to name amount of boys n girlys!! 6 oh blimey lol!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

She is soooo pretty, I say 5 1 boy 4 girls


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> She is soooo pretty, I say 5 1 boy 4 girls


oooo! thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

I want her to amaze us all and have puppys 

Em
xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> hahah that really made me laugh!! :lol: :lol: no shaking..not even a little haha!! just a guess!
> 
> oooo i really like that actually!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> id i get a solid blue...itll be caramedreams 'little boy blue' thanks geordie!!  and lil bo peep to!!  oh and twinkle twinkle n lil star!!


little miss muffet


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I want her to amaze us all and have puppys
> 
> Em
> xx


hahaha!!  



vizzy24 said:


> little miss muffet


noooo!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

I wanted my dog and rabbit to have doggits but it never happened (only because they're both boys)

Em
xx


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm going to say 4, 3 boys 1 girl...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I'm going to say 4, 3 boys 1 girl...


Same here


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

6 4 girls, 2 boys


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I'm going to say 4, 3 boys 1 girl...


oooo 



Dally Banjo said:


> Same here


lol ahhh! 



Nicky10 said:


> 6 4 girls, 2 boys


eeee! lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Peter Piper:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha! it has to match them  cant think of a any names till they are born as not sure of colours/patterns!!


oop's well just a thought:lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> oop's well just a thought:lol:


lol dont matter! I always tend to go towards 'blue' names, I know I know they are blue cats! quite like the nursery rhyme theme said before so thats going to be in i think!! :laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just updated the pics on the first page, on the first post!!

2 weeks to go now!!!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

lol she looks HUGE in the last photo :scared:

I'm going to say 4 (3 boys 1 girl) 

Love the nursery rhyme theme... think I may have to pinch it


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> lol she looks HUGE in the last photo :scared:
> 
> I'm going to say 4 (3 boys 1 girl)
> 
> Love the nursery rhyme theme... think I may have to pinch it


haha shes does doesnt she!!  it is a good theme!! :laugh:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

How's your girl doing TB ?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> How's your girl doing TB ?


really well! lots of hugs and being demanding, 9days to go! :laugh:


----------

